# All my photos in jpeg file with only 1$ dollar



## tphotography (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi, this is my etsy shop.
I sell my photos in jpeg file 1$ each one.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/sakpagonas


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 25, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 25, 2010)

So do you want a cookie, hits, or just had an urge to spam? We don't really care.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Mar 25, 2010)

Some nice shots, and a decent way to make money if you advertise correctly which I assume is what you're doing here.

I personally wouldn't buy **** from you but someone who isn't creative might.


----------

